# Improving grip size on LC9s



## rick9748 (Nov 12, 2014)

Great little gun but I would like more to hold on to.Do any of you have any ideas on how to enlarge the grip area without blocking the mag release.
Thanks
Rick


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The whole point of the LC9, and similar pistols, is to keep them as small as possible, which makes them easy to conceal.
However, these very small pistols are, essentially, experts' tools. You need to have a lot of pistol-shooting experience, to be able to use one effectively.

Because of the concealment issue, I suggest against trying to make the gun's grip bigger. Instead, you need to adapt yourself to the little gun.

My wife, Jean, carries and shoots a tiny pistol, Kel-Tec's P-3AT. She found that its grip is too sharply checkered for her comfort, so we modified it from that perspective.
You might find our modification, which is so inexpensive as to be free-of-charge in almost every case, worth a try.

Go to your local bicycle shop, and ask for a punctured and discarded bicycle-tire inner-tube. You should not have to pay for it.
Cut a tubular section out of the tube, just long enough to fit the pistol's grip without affecting the magazine release.
Using either plain water, or water with a little dish detergent mixed-in, as a lubricant, slip the tube section up over the pistol's grip.
When the water dries out, the tube section will stay securely in place. If it needs to be trimmed, use a very sharp X-Acto knife (#11 blade).

This may be just thick enough to improve your grip.
The rubber of the inner-tube is quite tacky to the skin, and the pistol will not slip around in your hand.

Remember that to make a presentation, first establish a full firing grip on the gun.
That way, covered by your hand, the rubber tube won't catch on your clothing and cause a bobble.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I agree with Steve.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Likewise, Hogue and Pachmayer make slip on grip sleeves.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ah, but my idea is free!
Can't beat that price.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

I use a Pachmyr on our LC9s for that reason but my wife does not. I also have one on my Shield.


----------

